# Cannondale road bike



## pkh1974 (Dec 23, 2017)

I recently picked up this Cannondale road bike. The bike needed a good deal of work. The rear derailleur was missing. Rear shifter lever was broken off. The shifter and brake cables were either missing or badly damaged.  I had just picked up a nice used set of Shimano ultegra levers I was getting ready to list on eBay. Good thing I kept them. The bike came with an extra set of performance wheels.  I swapped out the factory wheels for this set of xero lite wheels.  They look awesome.  I upgraded the headset to a black sealed tange headset and converted the stem to a threadless stem. I added a new seat and new pedals. The bike looks great and rides wonderful although it's a bit large for me.  The frame is 60cm. It's handbuilt in USA aluminum frame. I looked up the serial number to find it was built in 1999.


----------



## kwoodyh (Dec 24, 2017)

Nice and that's a very tall frame! I'm 6'3" and that's about the size I need, the current trend (fad) is a small compact frame and I see riders my size riding bicycles that just look way too small and it forces the riders to appear all hunched over and uncomfortable! My road bikes tower over them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.RED (Dec 24, 2017)

That Cannondale looks like a 61cm by looking at the head tube. Modern road bikes have a different geometry vs the older bikes I own a lot of 58cm bikes but my 2015 Cannondale Synapse disc is a 56cm and it fits like a glove. I see riders all the time on new bikes way too small for them the seat post is all the way up and the stem/bars are slammed low so its like there riding a pursuit bike of sorts.


----------

